# Rio Xingu Biotope



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I've never done a build thread for a freshwater tank but i thought I could share with you a little bit about my Rio Xingu biotope. Pictures now, details later.

This full tank picture was made right before I put a nice black background on it









Can you guess what inspired me to teh Rio Xingu habitat?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I love the Zebra, looks like all thin and pointy rocks on the right and round and big rocks all on the left.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice! And I LOVE that zebra!!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

wow, that's some fish!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Great looking tank that brings out an interesting concept of a hardscape only aquascape.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

jealous of the zebra btw but i think its time for some specs this tank is interesting to me already i like the rocks


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Where did you get that beauty?!! How did you get him to come out?!! Is that a new tank? Aren't you afraid to put him in a new tank?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I cycled the tank with _natural_ ammonia for a month before the fish were added. I encourage the plecos to come out with moderate lighting, strong water flow and what I believe to be a very realistic habitat. I will be pulling out the plants and replacing the lights with LED spotlights.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

why no plants?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I am going to remove the plants because I am changing the lighting to LED spotlights which will not be enough to support luscious plant growth. I highly doubt that plants grow in 30 feet down in fast flowing freshwater rivers. Besides, the ripple effect from the LED spotlights really seemed to make the zebras even more inclined to come out. The strong light ripples also complimented the pattern of the zebras.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I currently have two, but of course I'll be on the lookout for some more. A store in Greenwich CT has some so I'll be checking them out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd love to get one but at $250 each it's just a little too pricey!


----------

